# PR decision



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi All

Can Call Center tell me the Outcome of a finalizes application ?

Thanks


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

They will not and are not allowed to. You can however call your office of application and they may let you know of the outcome.


----------

